# What I love about vaping



## Tobie (28/5/16)

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Casper (1/6/16)




----------



## kevkev (1/6/16)

This is what I don't like about vaping. We are our own worst enemy. 

Yea its not smoking, but others don't see it that way. Stick to the rules and we might be able to vape a little more freely for a while longer. 

Just my 2c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tobie (1/6/16)

True @kevkev in part. Educating people on vaping should be more important then.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (1/6/16)

Tobie said:


> True @kevkev in part. Educating people on vaping should be more important then.


It has nothing to do with educating people, it is to do with educating those who blow clouds with no consideration to other people, it can be considered as causing a nuisance. 
Blowing clouds in public places will only achieve one thing, the banning of vaping.
Try to be more discrete - what the eye doesn't see.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tobie (3/6/16)

I am definitely not condoning just plain inappropriate behavior in public. The same courtesy applies to analogue and alcohol use in public. What I love about vaping is that I can vape in public without harming or inconvenience anyone around me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (5/2/17)

I vape in my shop all day but if there are customers around I don't,it's a case of being considerate.Just because vaping is less harmful to others doesn't mean you should be an inconsiderate douche and blow clouds around people who don't like it.And yes many people see vaping as smoking so a bit of ninja stealth will go avlong way in notbgetting us banned from malls etc.
But in the same breath I think it's bs that I have to sit in the smoking section at restaurants lol

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

